# HELP! i cant find this part anywhere!



## serial1337 (Apr 15, 2014)

i need to find out what this part is for my compressor so i can order a new one but i for the life of me cant find it anywhere. i even went to o reilleys auto parts and they couldnt figure it out. the product number must be missing a number or two. here is what i know: its an airpax part it says made in mexico on the part and it also says 02250 and below it 59 77 those are the only marking i can see. i dont know what this part is or where to find it online iv spent hours on google images but i dont know what to call it any help would be much appreciated


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like a Temp Sensor. Those numbers are just casting numbers not part numbers. Your compressor parts book shuold give you the correct replacement part number.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I know what this switch is. Maybe it will help someone in the future.

It is a Sullair 02250159-777. Some of the P/N got rounded off.

N.C. 250F Opens on rise

ALL BRASS SINGLE 1/4" SPADE TERMINAL 1/2" NPT
PROBE 7/16" DIA X 2" LONG
2-7/8" LONG FROM TOP OF WRENCH FLATS TO TIP OF THE PROBE.
3-7/8" LONG OVERALL


----------

